# Bundeskabinett verabschiedet Bürgerportalgesetz



## Newsfeed (4 Februar 2009)

Die Bundesregierung hat das vom Bundesinnenministerium ausgearbeitete Gesetz über die Einführung einer De-Mail-Adresse für den abgesicherten Mailverkehr der Bundesbürger auf den Weg gebracht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

